
WebKit Remote Debugging - justinweiss
http://www.webkit.org/blog/1620/webkit-remote-debugging/
======
scotth
An interesting side benefit this opens up the possibility of debugging
languages that compile down to JavaScript, such as Coffeescript or
Objective-J.

Just attach an editor or a terminal via a websocket, provide a mapping layer
between the high-level (Coffee) and low-level (JS) source (line numbers,
variables and such), and you're in business.

------
tambourine_man
I'd be willing to pay good money if someone managed to hook this up with Vim.
Making changes on Webkit and copy/pasting back is a pain.

I understand it's not trivial, as a lot of html/css and even javascript may be
conditionally echoed to the browser by some php, python, etc, so a quick dirty
search/replace plugin hack won't do.

But still, if someone took it for himself the job of doing so, we'd finally
have a decent web developing workflow for a change.

~~~
hartror
+1 but with Emacs.

Given there are well established debugging tools in Emacs (and Vim too?) I
cannot imagine this being terribly difficult, assuming the protocol is
reasonable and consistent.

------
msy
Awesome! Weinre <http://pmuellr.github.com/weinre/> provides similar but more
limited functionality and has saved me in so many mobile-specific WTFs I've
lost track.

~~~
boucher
Weinre also works where this currently does not (on mobile devices where you
generally can't just run a custom version of the browser for testing
purposes).

------
apinstein
Has anyone built a WebKit for iOS? I routinely use the Mac Webkit for desktop
debugging but a quick google search reveals no such beast for iOS.

Does anyone have any idea if it is or can be done? Remote debugging on iOS
would be _outstanding_.

------
daleharvey
This is enabled in the blackberry playbook by default, which is a really
really compelling reason for me to get one.

I have wondered 1. why it isnt enabled in android webkit by default, 2. how
hard it would be to enable given the source, 3. if any android devices are
coming out with it enabled.

but I havent had enough time to do anything more than wonder, weinre is doing
an awesome job in the meantime

------
noibl
Nice to see a member of the Chromium team posting on the WebKit blog. Time to
change the name from "Surfin' Safari" to "Webloggin' WebKit"? :)

------
milkshakes
this in mobilesafari would be a godsend

~~~
jschuur
I got excited when I read their intro that talked about how mobile platforms
lacked the real estate for proper debugging, until I realized there's no way
this is going to help in current iOS mobile app development.

I'd be surprised to see Apple adopt this. It would be interesting to see this
supported in the iPhone simulator at the very least.

~~~
richbradshaw
It's not quite the same, but <http://jsconsole.com/> is useful for providing a
console for mobile devices.

------
est
So they can have a minimal HTTP server builtin with Webkit, can I access that
some Javascript API?

------
jonursenbach
Will be interesting to see what security ramifications this has.

